# Partially Cooked Ham



## midwestcop (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok here it is fellas, this year is a big family thanksgiving, i am smoking a turkey, in fact the brine is ready as of this morning, but out of left field I heard grampa say he would prefer a ham, well I dont have time or the fuel/wood to do a ham on such short notice, so I bought a Partially cooked ham and I plan on brining that, putting it in the smoker and seeing how it comes out......has anyone had any experience with a partially cooked one? any suggestions would be appreciated as I have never smoked either a turkey or a ham...... lots of ribs and pork butts though ;-)


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t bother brining the ham (not for 1 day, unless you pump it), itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s already partially cooked, why not peel the rind (if there is a heavy rind on it!), score it and smoke it and then glaze (see forum) it and finish glaze in smoker! Quick & easy


----------



## midwestcop (Nov 22, 2006)

I was kinda thinkin that, I think i might just inject it with some pineapple juice, score it, pin some cloves and pineapple rings to it and let er smoke, im out 17 bucks if it for some reason comes out bad, which I doubt it will be inedible at any rate....... thanks for the help


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 23, 2006)

I think if you add some brown sugar and dry mustard to those ingredients you are using you should have a nice glaze going!
Have a good Thanksgiving! :D


----------



## midwestcop (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Carl, I shall try that


----------



## midwestcop (Nov 24, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, The Ham came out phenominal, possibly one of the tastiest things to come out of the smoker...... I have made alot of things but wow is this one tasty ham, I smoked it with hickory for about 3 hours and then in the oven at 350 for an hour..... made a glaze of brown sugar, dry mustard, mustard and honey.....toothpicked pineapple rings to the outside and injected it with the juice from the canned pinapples.....  a quick and easy ham, but wow can you can really taste the hickory all the way through....... I can only imagine how good a ham that has been fully smoked would taste, but for a quicky job this is the way to go.... more ham got eaten than the smoked turkey and even when we were done people couldnt stop picking at it.............    thanks for the advice Carl....   hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## joed617 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like a fantastic smoke you had .. and yet no pictures :) It looks like you had a great day and everyone enjoyed themselves .. great job

Joe


----------



## Dutch (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, MC your opinion aside, what did Grandpa think of it? :P  Sounds really tasty, wish I had a slice of that ham and two eggs sunny-side up. Instead I'm at work eating leftover deviled eggs while Mrs. Dutch is out participating in the local shopping wars.


----------

